#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άλλες εργασίες >  > > >  >  >  Πιστοποίηση iso

## m.k.

Καληπέρα σε όλους!

Θα ήθελα να μάθω αν μπορούν -μετά από την ανάλογη εκπαίδευση- να παρέχουν πιστοποίηση iso και αρχιτέκτονες μηχανικοί.
Γνωρίζει κάποιος σχετικές πληροφορίες;
Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Xάρης

Το θεωρώ απίθανο να μην έχουν τα σχετικά επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα οι αρχιτέκτονες σ' αυτό το αντικείμενο και να τα έχουν ποιοι, οι πολιτικοί μηχανικοί ή οι μηχανολόγοι;

----------


## GPER

Η πιστοποίηση ISO δεν έχει καθοριστεί με "επαγγελματικά" δικαιώματα. Φυσικά και μπορείς. Απλά αν σέβεσαι την επαγγελματική σου ταυτότητα θα ασχοληθείς με την πιστοποίηση στο πεδίο της επιστήμης σου και όχι σε "ξενα" αντικείμενα.

----------

